# If you lean your bike against a tree...



## b1rdman (Jun 20, 2007)

Don't forget about it!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c15_1182371097


----------



## ASD (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Adkpk (Jun 20, 2007)

:bang:


----------



## Semi-Hex (Jun 20, 2007)

So that's what happened to the Wicked Witch of the Wests bike.


----------



## SilentElk (Jun 22, 2007)

Nice. Make a good art sculpture.


----------



## JoeCanuck (Jun 24, 2007)

So that's where I left it! :jawdrop: 


Joe


----------



## Tekko (Jun 24, 2007)

LOL I´d love to see that tree with the bike in it go through a vermeer BC2000 :hmm3grin2orange: opcorn:


----------

